# Canoe paddles



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Yep, I said canoe paddles.

We have talked about he value of shovels in the car, etc. I want to plug canoe paddles.

When deep snow is forecast, I put a canoe paddle in my car. Why? Because if I get stuck in deep snow, I can move more snow using my canoe paddle than with any shovel, and I can do it faster.

I discovered the alternate use of a canoe paddle quite by accident one winter while on the way to work. My truck slid into a deep drift, and I had a lot of snow to move to get it going again. Luckily I had a canoe paddle in the truck bed. I got it out and started paddling. I had snow flying, and in no time I had a path out of the drift. Using arm and shoulder muscles, I was never in risk of straining my back. Worked great.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

A canoe paddle would be better then nothing, but;

I've experianced several types of snow. Powder snow is very easy to move. Wet snow is another matter. Give me 12 inches of powder over 4 inches of wet when I have to shovel it. I've had snow that I had to chop at. I keep 4 differant types of shovels for snow. Some how I think if I use a canoe paddle where I live it would not survive to long.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Yep, I agree. The type and age of the snow will make a difference, I'm sure.

Fresh snow works best. Once it has become water saturated, I prefer a front-end loader!


----------



## Concerned_ Citizen (Jan 20, 2010)

Do you paddle? Ive been hitting rivers in the southeast, Still pretty much a newbie, Gone down the nantahala a bunch of times and section 3 of the chatooga....


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Concerned_ Citizen said:


> Do you paddle? Ive been hitting rivers in the southeast, Still pretty much a newbie, Gone down the nantahala a bunch of times and section 3 of the chatooga....


I've paddled for years. Never was a "white water" sort, however. My paddling experiences have been limited to rivers like the James and the Staunton (Roanoke) Rivers. Mostly just float along with friends, catch a few smallies, and have a few cold ones.

Two of my sons kayak. I leave the white water stuff to them.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

So do you paddle the snow out of the way or use it like a shovel? That's a good way to get year round use out of a "seasonal" tool. We use canoes for duck hunting so we have a mess of paddles.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

MMM and I used to canoe, but now we're kayak fanatics! Plus... we can take apart our kayak paddles and have two snowshovels, so we can both dig the car out at once!  

Years ago I got my car stuck in the snow on a quiet road, and I had no shovel or anything to use to dig it out... or so I thought. I used one of my car keys like a 'blade' screwdriver and unscrewed one of the license plates. Then I used the license plate to dig out the car. It worked. It took a while but I stayed warm (exertion) while I rescued myself and got back on the road. Good thing, too. In that hour or so, not one car came along.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Jason, I paddle it. I just dig in and throw the snow out behind me, eliminating use of those pesky lower-back muscles. Switch sides if you tire. Works great with powdery snow. 

Great innovation, Gypsysue.


----------

